# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  vertical slider keybox system, how to rig up??

## wozzzzza

i want to build a keybox that has the box about 37cm tall and 30cm wide and 35cm deep.
i want it to have 2 inserts double sided that slide out on a track system of some sort. i want to hang keys on either side of each insert. like image below but in much smaller format.
what sort of mechanism would i use for this?

----------


## Arron

I would go to the Hafele Australia web site and have a look at what is already available. 
Look at the menu item ‘sliding, folding and tambour door fittings”.
There should be something there to suit and make it painless.

----------


## Arron

Btw, the one you have shown us above just appears to have two very basic drawer runners on the bottom orchestrating the whole thing. These: https://www.bunnings.com.au/goliath-...-pair_p0043591 
You could build anything you want above these. 
Edit: looking at it again, they appear to be the ‘full extension version”. Similar.

----------

